# "A Day at DeMooneys"-Upcoming Georgia CAG Fish-In!



## olcaptain (Apr 19, 2010)

Several of the Georgia CAG members have expressed interest for some time now in having a Fish-In at a local Pay lake called DeMooneys.












  After receiving some positive feedback from several of the guys I made a trip over to visit the lake this past Sunday afternoon just to size things up for myself. I have been there before but I was really impressed with what I found out yesterday. First of all, the lake is under new management this year. I had the privilege of meeting the new “Pond Boss” or proprietor, Mr. Larry Tatum. Larry has already made many improvements both inside the bait shop & grill as well as outside in and around the lake. For instance, he has his place well stocked with a variety of baits, flavors, tackle & rod holders…
















  According to “Bartow Ben” Blevins, Larry also does a great job behind the Grill! As you can see, he is offering some good food at some great prices!!






  Larry has made improvements around the lake as well. The lake is now clearly marked off with over 100 “pegs” that are 15 ft apart. A new aeration system is in place and other improvements including some new fish are already in the works!!
















 After speaking with Larry I rode around to meet Bartow Ben, Chris “Rippin” Carden & the ever famous David “Double D” Dodway! As always, these three boys were busy catching fish!!


























  We talked a while and made a few plans. So, without further adieu, here is the gist of our plan. 

*When: Saturday, May 15th

Time: The normal Saturday program runs from 8AM until 6PM. We need to meet in the bait shop by 7:30 to get registered.

Cost: $10 to fish. Side Pots, Jugs & the Saturday Tournament are also available to anyone who wants to participate. Obviously, the more you participate in, the more it will cost you. You can call DeMooney Lake with any questions you might have at 770-306-9992.

Food: You can bring your own or avail yourselves to the grill as mentioned above.

Basically, we are just going to show up & participate in their normal Saturday program. We wanted to do it in May before it gets too hot. Once it gets hot, most of the fishing there will be done at night.

DeMooney Lake is located at 4070 DeMooney Road, Atlanta, Georgia 30349.*

  I’m sure questions will arise between now & then but I just wanted to get this on the calendar. If you have a question please post it here or PM me, or call the lake.
We hope that you will Come see us for *“A Day at DeMooneys”* on Saturday, May the 15th!!!


----------



## Cletus T. (Apr 20, 2010)

Sounds like you have something special planned in your near future!  Looks like a nice place and it has those bugle mouth fish in it that you like to chase!

Keep us posted on how yall do and I’m sure it will be a great story to read about!


----------



## olcaptain (May 12, 2010)

Come see us this Saturday for "A Day at DeMooney's"!!


----------

